# L'Institut Farel (The Farel Institute)



## Tom Hart (Apr 2, 2018)

I have just discovered that there is a Reformed seminary in Québec called L'Institut Farel (The Farel Institute). I have to share how excited I am to learn of a confessionally Reformed seminary in Québec, a region that was for centuries firmly under Rome and, more recently, has turned to a fiercely godless secularism.

L'Institut Farel is one of only two Reformed seminaries that I know of in Canada. (The other is about a thirty-minute drive from my hometown.)

Does anyone have any experience with this seminary? For instance, is it entirely Francophone, or are some courses offered in English?

See their website (in French):
https://farel.net

And some more information (in English):
http://www.huguenotfellowship.org/farel-theological-seminary/


----------



## Guido's Brother (Apr 2, 2018)

I have a friend who studied there. This was back in the 1990s and then it was all in French. I imagine it still is. The ERQ is solid, so I think Farel would be as well. 

BTW, I think the RPCNA has a small seminary(-type?) institution in Ottawa as well. That besides the Canadian Reformed Theological Seminary in Hamilton (to which I think you were alluding).


----------



## Tom Hart (Apr 2, 2018)

You're right, I had forgotten the Ottawa Theological Hall. I think it's unaccredited, however.

And yes, I was referring to CRTS in Hamilton.

ERQ, I am guessing, stands for _Église réformée du Québec_?

Thank you, Rev. Bredenhof, for this information. I will consider taking a course or two at L'Institut Farel.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Apr 2, 2018)

Tom Hart said:


> ERQ, I am guessing, stands for _Église réformée du Québec_?



Correct. The ERQ has ecclesiastical fellowship with the Canadian Reformed Churches. One of the ways that works is that the CanRC support the outreach efforts of Rev. Paulin Bedard in St. Georges de Beauce.


----------



## Tom Hart (Apr 3, 2018)

Guido's Brother said:


> Correct. The ERQ has ecclesiastical fellowship with the Canadian Reformed Churches. One of the ways that works is that the CanRC support the outreach efforts of Rev. Paulin Bedard in St. Georges de Beauce.



I'm so glad to hear about this. Their work will be in my prayers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

